# اوامر الاوتوكاد



## مهندسيان (4 أغسطس 2011)

اوامر مهمة تساعد الميتدئين في الرسم


----------



## طارق الحديد (4 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله بك اخي .......لكن هذا قطره في بحر .......
مع ذلك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## talan77 (5 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (5 أغسطس 2011)

الله ينورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmed almassahh (13 أغسطس 2011)

من كتم علما و هو قادر على إنفاذه ألجمه الله بلجام من النار,,,,, بارك الله فيك


----------



## المعماري عبد الاله (13 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وزوجك بكرا


----------



## زهره اليمن (19 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي بس ياريت تجيبون شرح بالصور


----------



## المساح محمد (19 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد شعلان بنها (22 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووور


----------



## مهندس - منتصر (23 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م قاسم محمد (24 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## waled 123 (8 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وتكملة للاختصارات ( z enter e enter ) لعمل زووم , ( زر ctrl مع زر ال tab ) للتنقل بين ملفات الوتوكاد المفتوحة , ( ma لاستخدام الفرشاه لنقل خصائص كائن معين الى كائن آخر ) , ( زر ال ctrl مع حرف ال z لعمل تراجع لاخر عملية أجريت وانت ما زلت فى داخل الامر ) انا عارف ان ممكن تكون هذه المعلومات ليس لها قيمة لكن أنا ما زلت أبحث عن أختصارات أخرى فياريت لو حد عندو لايبخل عليا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## waled 123 (8 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أبشروا يا من تبحثون عن إختصارات الاوتوكاد فقد وجدت ضالتى المنشودة 
تستطيع تسطيب آخر إصدارات الاوتوكاد وبعد ذلك إذهب الى تبويب ال express tools ومنها اختار command aliases ستجد جميع الاختصارات مرتبة أبجديا ومنها نقدر نحصل على الاختصارات وحفظها وأيضا هناك آخر إصدار من الاوتوكاد 2012 وأيضا 2013 بمجرد إنك تكتب أول حرف من الامر يظهر تحت الماوس قايمة منسدلة فيها الاوامر التى تبدأ بالحرف المدخل مما يسهل حفظ الاوامر بسرعة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## hamdy khedawy (8 أبريل 2012)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## السعيد نصير (23 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كبل (24 أبريل 2013)

​الف شكر​


----------

